# Brown Algae



## Brook29 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys. I have had my tank set up for about a couple weeks or so now. I added some live rock to it on Saturday and now I am noticing quite a bit of brown algae showing up. Its mostly in the substrate but if you look closely you can see some in the rock and as well as it starting on the glass. I have no fish in there yet. I think I may be running the light too much. I turn it on around 730am and turn in off arund 1030-1100pm. I thought it may help get things going...


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If it is brown algae, then in my experience you do not have enough light. Intensity wise, you should have 3-5 watts per gallon. Depending on the plants you want to grow. I am sure some members here with more plant growing experience could chime in .


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What are you phosphate nitrate and nitrite reading?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Brook29 said:


> Hey guys. I have had my tank set up for about a couple weeks or so now. I added some live rock to it on Saturday and now I am noticing quite a bit of brown algae showing up. Its mostly in the substrate but if you look closely you can see some in the rock and as well as it starting on the glass. I have no fish in there yet. I think I may be running the light too much. I turn it on around 730am and turn in off arund 1030-1100pm. I thought it may help get things going...


Maybe this will help:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/how-get-rid-brown-algae-diatom-bloom-27928/


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I dont think salt water has plants?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Just add snails if your water quality tests reasonably. Diatoms are pretty normal in new tanks.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

it most likely because the tank is still being cycled and also because you introduced new LR, that will create mini cycle as well even if your tank is fully cycled. I usually don't turn lights on for my cycle or keep it very short time. I don't mind the brwn algae, just don't want to promote anything else like hair algae before I have anything else in the tank.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

blurry said:


> I dont think salt water has plants?


Ah yes, this thread is under marine chat. Missed that.
Saltwater tanks have macro algae, which looks like plants.


----------



## Brook29 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Looks like I am in the market for a new test kit as all of my booklets are glued shut, and is now like cardboard. I had the Nutrifin kit. Anyone have preferance to which brand they like best? Also the algae did start right after I put the rock in so that is the most likely explanation. I definatly need to check the water quality though. Ill let you know my readings as soon I do it.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Salifert is generally recognized as a standard in marine testing. 

More than likely, you're just going through a normal cycle. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yes there are some sw plants sw ferns and such you might need a scimmer i do 9 hours of light on all my salt tanks


----------



## Brook29 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks again for all the replies. I took a sample down to the fish store and he said the nitrites, ammonia, and phosphates were on the high side but normal for a cycling tank...


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Which store did you go to?


----------



## Brook29 (Dec 30, 2012)

Petland. The other store I go to was closed and I wasn't going to Petsmart.


----------



## Straghtguy (Nov 10, 2012)

This is interesting; I'm going through a diatom bloom too. My tank is about 6 weeks old, but I only started using the lights 3 weeks ago. I am now having serious diatoms going. Any idea where I could get a turbo snail locally?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Live rock is essential in cycling did you have any l.r. from the begginig?


----------



## Brook29 (Dec 30, 2012)

If your asking me, I didn't. Tank has been running for a couple weeks and lr has been in since Saturday. Noticed the algae about two days after that.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

dino said:


> Live rock is essential in cycling did you have any l.r. from the begginig?


I would challenge this:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/alberts-8-gallon-cerianthid-nano-32177/

I mostly use dead rock when I set up my tanks. I change them up all the time so whenever I'm not using any particular piece of rock, it sits dry in a rubbermaid tub on my balcony.


----------



## Straghtguy (Nov 10, 2012)

I too started with dead rock. Got the diatoms two weeks after I turned the lights on. 

Don't want to hijack this thread, but what can I do to remedy this?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Straghtguy said:


> I too started with dead rock. Got the diatoms two weeks after I turned the lights on.
> 
> Don't want to hijack this thread, but what can I do to remedy this?


Just wait it out.

Or add some snails.

Or start up your probiotics.

Are you using RO/DI water?


----------



## Straghtguy (Nov 10, 2012)

No, I just use tap water after it sits for a few days. I didn't think we needed RO/DI treatment for our water here.....

What kind of snails?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Just test your TDS.

Anyway, look for trochus snails. If you have some friends with tanks, ask them for some stomatellas.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys are worrying about nothing,its a diatom outbreak it happens towards the end of the cycle usually 3 weeks in and last until the cycle is complete at that point your snails will eat it and it wont regrow,bubbles will start to form under it on your live rock soon showing that your live rock is working and starting to denitrify your tank,some struggle with hair algae during this point aswell. You can use GFO (granular ferric oxide) to help with this and most other forms of algae. But really nothing to worry about until the cycle is complete,just means you tank is cycling properlly. If this happens in an established tank however (5 months+) then you have a problem and need to increase your nutrient export with a skimmer,more live rock or a deep sand bed.
Hope this helps you sleep at night lol
Good luck


----------



## Straghtguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreaciate the advice. I tested the hell out of everything, and I found the phosphates to be very high (2ppm). I think the guy I bought the tank and rocks from had too many fish. I suspect it went through a neglect phase where a lot of things died in the tank. 

Anyway, I did a copuple of massive water changes with major syphioning of sand, etc., and the phosphates are still in the 2 ppm range, which means they are in the rocks. 

Any ideas?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Just wait it out 

A little brown algae isn't the end of the world.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

It's normal. Cycle might take longer if the live rocks aren't in good condition. Excessive die off from the live rocks and sand will lead to a longer cycle. Like the others said, you just have to be patience. Especially with saltwater tanks. Make sure ammonia n nitrite readings are zero before adding any cleanup crew, or they will die n mess up your water even more. Meanwhile just sit back n enjoy your rock work.


----------

